# Zebra Danios- Cold Water Fish? Compatible with Black Moor?



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was doing some research tonight on zebra danios and read on several websites and forums that they are healthier and happier when kept in cooler water (64-74 F). I currently have a school of six in my 29 G tank which I keep around 80-82 degrees. I have a small black moor in a 29 G tank by himself and the temp is 71-75 degrees. Should I move the danios to the tank with the black moor? Would they be compatible? I hand feed my black moor so I am not worried about competition for food and he is still very small (2-3 inches) so I should not have to worry about size issues for awhile. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The Danios might fall in love with the Moore's fins, in a bad way. They can be nippy. I am not sure I would try it. You could try it and see if it works out, and if not move them back. If you choose that option they will definitely engage in some nipping at first to "check him out" it would be any sustained or continued nipping you would be looking out for.


----------

